
The missing link of computer meaning - meaningful
https://github.com/meaningfuljs/meaningfuljs/blob/master/doc/the-missing-link.md
======
walterbell
Related: E-Prime, writing English without the verb "to be",
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Prime](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Prime)

